# Snow Leopard - USB-Drive write protected ??



## goldflash2010 (Jan 3, 2010)

- Sorry about my english !! -
A few days after installing snow leopard, my extern usb-drive suddenly is write-protected.... and when I try to change permissions in Information-window, nothing happens... 
Disk-Utility: No Problems!!
Disk-Warroir: No Problems!!
...and now ?? I need the data !!

HORROR!!!!!
Fred


----------



## UmarOMC (Jan 4, 2010)

If you're familiar with the terminal you might want to attempt using CHMOD.    *sudo chmod -R 777 /Volumes/USB-Drive-name*  That allows full read/write access to all files/fiolders and subfolders of a given directory BUT should be used with caution as a mistype could have you accidentally applying this to your root directory. Don't do this if you're not familiar with using the Terminal please.  If there is another way I'd recommend the easier to understand way.


----------

